# EU Directive 2007/38/EC on the Retrofitting of Mirrors



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have had a problem with this at work today and it is going to cost about £120 per vehicle to have the required mirrors fitted to each vehicle. How long before this applies to Motorhomes in excess of 3500kg (PHG).

Andy

Extract from VOSA

When drivers fail to detect other road
users in the blind spots that exist in the
area immediately around their vehicles,
the results are often tragic. Many of these
collisions occur when vehicles are changing
direction at crossings, junctions
or roundabouts.
EU Directive 2007/38/EC on the Retrofitting
of Mirrors to HGVs aims to tackle this
problem and so improve the safety of
road users, particularly vulnerable road
users such as pedestrians, cyclists
and motorcyclists.
Widen your vision
The directive requires large goods
vehicles weighing over 3.5 tonnes and
registered after January 2000 to be fitted
retrospectively with devices that give the
driver 95% of the field of view of wide-angle
(Class IV) mirrors and 85% of the field of
view of close-proximity (Class V) mirrors.
This now also includes the 4,500 derogated
large goods vehicles registered after
January 2000 that were exempt from
the earlier 2003 retrofit directive.
Declare yourself
From 1 April 2009, VOSA will use the annual
test to ensure compliance with the new
directive. Vehicle presenters and operators
will need to perform a field-of-view test on
each of their vehicles, and then complete a
self-declaration certificate stating that the
vehicle is equipped with mirrors or devices
that give the driver a field of view compliant
with the articles of Directive 2007/38/EC.
Self-declaration certificates are available
at VOSA test sites or online at
www.transportoffice.gov.uk
Once this certificate has been presented
at the annual test and recorded by
VOSA, it will not need to be presented
at further annual tests. However,
operators would be advised to retain
the document in the event of sale or
transfer of the vehicle.
Take note
Vehicles must be fully compliant by
31 March 2009. Your vehicle will fail
the annual test if you do not present
a correctly completed self-declaration
certificate.
The Compliance Guide for Retrofitting
Mirrors to HGVs, which contains advice
on performing a field-of-view test, is
now available from VOSA test stations
or can be downloaded from
www.transportoffice.gov.uk


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> We have had a problem with this at work today.....
> How long before this applies to Motorhomes in excess of 3500kg (PHG).
> ...


Andy

The magic words are "large goods vehicles". Nothing has been said about extending this directive to private vehicles - yet!!

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

No doubt the UK will comply at the cost of some billions to the UK economy while our roads will still be treated as a playground for poorly maintained, non compliant vehicles by our eastern EU chums 8O


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Mirrors*

I've been looking for a couple of mirrors that I could install on the existing arms (or clip/drill to the rim or the existing mirrors) to give me a view (downwards) of what is alongside the front wheels and cab area of our A class Eura Mobil.

I found last year that when pulling into toll booths I had trouble judging the distance (from the high kerb) and, not wanting to crunch anything, was ending up too far away for my naviguesser to comfortably reach to take a ticket or pay the operator.

This was also an issue at fuel stops but not so critical since it was me getting out to do the biz anyway.

Anybody got a recommendation for a downward view wide angle mirror at less than £20 each?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Mirrors sought*

Anybody? (or are we all too busy leaving and/or coming back again  )

Cheers

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave I bought mine from our local Mercedes lorry dealer, around £25 if I remember correctly.

You could try Partco or similar wholesaler for a cheaper price, I did but at the time they only had some really crap looking ones.

Olley


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been thinking of the same issue, although in my case with LHD it is to watch the UK offside. Two thoughts.
VOSA carried out a large research project a couple of years back, whereby they gave away stick-on plastic fresnel lenses to LHD Artics coming into the country. (The kind of thing you see fitted to the rear window of buses.) These were fixed on the UK offside windows of the cab to give a view down into the blind-spot where people can disappear when overtaking. Results were very good in terms of reduced accidents. These lenses are quite widely available I believe and would fix easily to your passenger window.
Alternatively, if you want to be able to see the kerb, you really need a kerb mirror that is mounted horizontally above the passenger door / window. All large trucks have to have these by law now. I think any reputable truck supplier would be able to get one, but there are some examples in the link below. Scroll down the page and you will see a collection called "Mirror Head Kerb Mirror". Some are designed for particular cabs and there is a universal one as well.

If you go ahead and it works, I would be interested to see your experiences posted on MHF.

Philip

<<Kerb Mirror>>


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

if you are needing anything to do with wing mirrors heres a link for my friends web site http://www.wingmirrorman.co.uk/ he can normaly get any mirror for you at a fraction of the price.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Here's one that will cover the whole length of the MH, out to the N/S, as well as the area close to your N/S wheel.
Autosonics Blind Spot Mirror.

On our MH, (LHD), I use the larger round stick on ones, >>Here<<, and a >>Fresnel Lens<< on Rita's sliding side window, (UK O/S). Perhaps you may be happy with the same, but may not be practical on a wind up/down window

I drive Class 1 HGV's, and am pleased at the all round vision I now have with the extra mirrors fitted to newer vehicles. I welcome the retro fitting of such mirrors, and feel that the same legislation should be applied to coaches too, of which I am also a driver of.

Jock.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Kerb View Mirrors*

Thanks all

I have already tried the fresnel lenses (bought a couple from ebay) but was not too convinced with the result.

Now that I think about it I only tried one on the Driver's side (RHD - is that near side or off side?? - I can never remember)

I will have another go at the weekend with one on the passenger side - perhaps they work better if the viewer is further away from the lens??

Thanks for the links to "mirror people" I will check them out.

I have also ordered a supplementary wide angle clamp-on mirror (from China of course...) and will report back on the various results.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

My understanding is that "Near Side" refers to the side _nearest_ the kerb.

Now that works fine for a RHD drive vehicle in a RHD country but I am not that sure about how you would class Nearside if you have a LHD vehicle when in RHD drive country, or a RHD drive vehicle in a LHD country!!!.

Confused yet ??? I am

Thanks for the info about the various mirrors though. I have a nice wide angled supplementary mirror on the off side (thats the drivers side on my RHD Hymer) but could really do with something similar for the "other" (that fooled you didnt it) side for when I am "sur le continont!"

(edit) I have just had a look at the link from Jocks post, the round ones look just the ticket to me, cheap, effective AND I dont have to drill any more holes in the side of Mrytle the motorhome!!

Just rang and spoke to a VERY nice man !! Be aware that they have a minimum order value of £25 However I spoke nicely and he agreed to send me one of the larger ones )3 3/4 inch diameter) for £7.50 all in. I did warn him that he may well get further calls !!!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Autosonics state all vehicles ver 3500kg should be fitted wit these types of mirrrors.

Soon trucks will look like the mods scooters of a few decades ago.

Oh and the mirror will cause a blind spot so that you will not see motorcyclists at the t junctions

Dave P


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> However I spoke nicely and he agreed to send me one of the larger ones )3 3/4 inch diameter) for £7.50 all in. I did warn him that he may well get further calls !!!!!


Why didn't you go for two of them then, especially at that price? :roll: :roll: :roll: 
They really are a God send.

The Fresnel Lens on our passenger window, really does show up an area that I didn't consider to be too much of a blind spot.............................until I fitted the lens. Now as a left hooker, I can see small cars that are overtaking alongside, much sooner and clearer than before. You need eyes up your a##e these days, and anything that helps, must be a bonus.

Jock.


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

*Mirrors or camera*

Hi Guys

I have a left hooker and I use a camera mounted offside which shows the whole side of the vehicle plus the normal wing mirror with one of the large blind spot circles mentioned earlier stuck to the bottom of the mirror.

I also have the rear camera on all the time and am considering another camera mounted nearside.

Does this new law/directive say anything about using cameras or is it only mirrors?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jock

I alteady have a really good wide angle mirror on the drivers side, I just needed one for t'other side when on the continent,

Thanks for the link it was exactly what I was looking for !!!!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Thanks for the link it was exactly what I was looking for !!!!


Glad to be of assistance. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Mirrors or Cameras?*

It's funny isn't it, how several (OK, a few) of us are thinking along the same lines...

I have a spare mini wireless camera that I was thinking of mounting inside the near side (Thanks Mrplodd) mirror pointing down.

The mirror head is universal and has an opening at the top and bottom for the mounting pole.

It's mounted "hanging down" which leaves the bottom hole clear for the camera lens.

I was going to power the camera from the same feed as the heated mirror so I could switch it on and off with the heated mirror switch and then have it transmit to the receiver in the dash and output pictures to the second input of the reversing camera screen - Phew!!

But then I thought a wide angle mirror would be easier...

OK - so now I have choices

[marq=right:29c937a7f7]1 - Camera

2 - Fresnel lens

3 - Wide angle mirror[/marq:29c937a7f7]

I will give them a whirl and report back.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The scrolling across the page text is VERY cool !!!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave I have a side view camera, and IMHO its far superior to a mirror or lens.

Olley


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Got home yesterday to find my new wide angle mirror from Vancomfort had arrived!!!!

Many thanks to Jock for his link to the Vancomfort web site, Good product right price, fast delivery, doddle to fit !! 'nuff said really !!!


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> The magic words are "large goods vehicles". Nothing has been said about extending this directive to private vehicles - yet!!
> Keith (Sprokit)


Not such a bad thing is it keith. Cycling in London can be a nightmare, are large motorhomes any different from large lorries? 
They all too often miss bikes alongside them.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cyclists*

As long as they DO miss them - that's OK!!

Cheers

Dave

[marq=down:2f99c07f50]PS - Yes, the scrolling sideways is cool isn't it...[/marq:2f99c07f50]


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Deleted.

Jock.


----------

